# Coding 'Consistent with'



## chetubig001 (Dec 29, 2009)

In ASC coding, would you code 'Consistent with'?  For example: Area of stricture with active inflammation and purulence consistent with diverticulitis.  Would you code diverticulitis as a definitive diagnosis?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 29, 2009)

no I feel this statement is still indicative of uncertainty so for ASC not codable.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Dec 30, 2009)

Also, Third Quarter 2005 AHA Coding Clinic states:

When a physician documents a diagnosis in the outpatient setting as "consistent with", "suggestive of", or "indicative of" and is uncertain about the diagnosis, code these conditions in accordance with section IV.I of the Official Guidelines for Coding and Reporting.  These conditions are coded to the highest degree of certainty--often a symptom, sign or other reason for visit.


----------

